# Bindings with the Most Padding...?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Now, Union, Nitro


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Burtons have cushy footbeds, so do Nows. Rome Katanas with the D30 in the footbeds would be worth a look if that's the #1 thing you're looking for in a binding.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You're asking the wrong question, thicker doesn't mean more cushioning or comfort. As mentioned D30 is a super dense material but as a result can be used in thinner variations. What ACTUALLY are you looking for? general comfort, shock absorption from big hits and drops, reduced chatter in chunder, etc? You obviously have something specific in mind you're trying to solve so just spill it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've found Rome footbeds to be some of the cushiest/thickest. Both Katanas and Targas, to the point where I get noticeably less heel and toe drag vs say a Burton EST binding, with the extra padding/shock absorption being a secondary bonus for me.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

lab49232 said:


> You're asking the wrong question, thicker doesn't mean more cushioning or comfort. As mentioned D30 is a super dense material but as a result can be used in thinner variations. What ACTUALLY are you looking for? general comfort, shock absorption from big hits and drops, reduced chatter in chunder, etc? You obviously have something specific in mind you're trying to solve so just spill it.


My joints and muscles can't really take the pounding that they used to be able to anymore. 

My number one concern is shock absorption for big landings and drops. Second concern would be for comfort and minimizing muscle fatigue therefore being able to ride longer and harder. 

Minimizing chatter and dampening the ride against not so ideal conditions would probably be a nice benefit also but mainly the two above are what I am after.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Now that I think about it, Is it mainly bindings or boots that I should be looking into for shock absorption from big landings and drops...? I originally thought that bindings would probably benefit a rider the most for shock absorption but now I am thinking I should actually be looking at the boots instead right...?

Obviously technique/form would be the number one preventive measure against big landings and drops by learning how to bend your knees and waist in order to absorb shock. But seeing as how my joints can't really take the abuse anymore, I figured any upgrade or changes to my setup would probably help out a lot too.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Burtons have cushy footbeds, so do Nows. Rome Katanas with the D30 in the footbeds would be worth a look if that's the #1 thing you're looking for in a binding.





lab49232 said:


> You're asking the wrong question, thicker doesn't mean more cushioning or comfort. As mentioned D30 is a super dense material but as a result can be used in thinner variations. What ACTUALLY are you looking for? general comfort, shock absorption from big hits and drops, reduced chatter in chunder, etc? You obviously have something specific in mind you're trying to solve so just spill it.


I did some quick browsing and research on the Rome Katana but could not find any information on D3O technology anywhere. Is it something similar to 'Bounce' from Adidas of which they use in their shoes and snowboard boots.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Possibly Now's, definitely not Flux


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree with Phedder on Rome bindings. Also Now Pilot bindings. Rome DOD bindings + Vans Infuse boots is about the cushiest setup I've ever ridden.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Faded_Butters said:


> I did some quick browsing and research on the Rome Katana but could not find any information on D3O technology anywhere. Is it something similar to 'Bounce' from Adidas of which they use in their shoes and snowboard boots.











Trusted Impact Protection | D3O


D3O makes the world's best impact protection products. Every D3O® product and material starts life in the state-of-the-art D3O Lab in London.




www.d3o.com


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve been able to take some side hits 1,5 m high with full flat hard snow landings on my full camber and damp Amplid Unw8 + Katanas D30 + Adidas Tacticals boost combo to the point where I still didn’t feel any pain in my joints or heels while I felt pain in my stomach from the shock.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I know I'm always hyping K2's tripod frame, but I think it's good at smoothing out the ride. The binding rides on three bushings. My Lien AT and Lineups ride pretty plush. On the opposite end of the spectrum is my Flux TM. You can feel every bump in the snow with those.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Possibly Now's, definitely not Flux


Yeah what’s the deal with that? I’ve got flux ds from a couple of years ago which I love. Was checking out the new ones at the shop today and they have a rock solid footbed, so shit.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I've never ridden flux bindings but I kind of like the idea there as well, making the bindings more direct-drive and letting you choose boots to either maintain that or add dampening. I'd like to get on a set one of these days...next season, I guess. Looks like this one is about to be done.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I had Flux DS 2019, my friend has TM 2019. Most of the great response in Flux bindings comes from their great straps with zero pressure points, their geometry and the uni chassis. The lightest, really adjustable, for sure the most reliable bindings with the best buckles I’ve ever had but due to this rental-like footbed you get maybe 10 % more response while you lose all the shock absorption. The top curve of the diminishing returns. If you have cushy boots you can deal with it but you still feel things like the first run icy courdoroy chatter and it’s no fun.

I’ll get their bindings again once they get little cushioning there because honestly everything else about them is great.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I love Flux bindings for the very reason that they don’t have padding.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

poser said:


> I love Flux bindings for the very reason that they don’t have padding.


Definitely a different feel, I like it for my wider boards.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

16gkid said:


> Definitely a different feel, I like it for my wider boards.


I wonder what the correlation between dampening effect and loss of power transfer is when you start adding or removing foam beds on bindings? As you increase the softness of the footbed, there does have to be a tradeoff. Anyone every had sex on a water bed? It’s terribly inefficient. And it would seem that if you argue that loss of power transfer is so minute that it’s irrelevant, then you would also have to admit the same about the dampening effect. Foam soles on boots suck mainly because you can’t safely walk on ice, but they are also just mushy and don’t efficiently transfer power. I will say that Spark bindings can be a rough ride on chunder, but, being aluminum, you’re getting some inevitable sympathetic vibration which doesn’t really get with polymer materials. 

So, there a big part of me that just wants to conclude that foam dampening is largely ineffective and comes at a tradeoff and anyone seeking such an effect should Strengthen up their body and bend their knees when they ride. You do have a sole on your boots which comes in a variety of materials and should achieve the same ends as any type footbed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Now and Burton the most cushy.

Flux the least cushy. By far.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

poser said:


> Anyone every had sex on a water bed? It’s terribly inefficient.


Pro-tip: if you're worried about efficiency during sex you're probably doing it wrong.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zc1 said:


> I've never ridden flux bindings but I kind of like the idea there as well, making the bindings more direct-drive and letting you choose boots to either maintain that or add dampening. I'd like to get on a set one of these days...next season, I guess. Looks like this one is about to be done.


They're ok for soft, dry japanese snow. Interior BC, CO, Utah, etc. But anywhere coastal with mild varying temps, chop and serious hardpack... they are TERRIBLE. It's so bad, not even funny.

They're awesome otherwise. 

VANS Ultracush soles are very comfy. So is the Mullair boot cushioning, that one is at a whole other level...

Burton has the springbeds which are a great mix of not having a super cushy footbed, but still has good dampening that's not gonna kill your knees.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you have good boots you don't need a cushion on bindings. Someone made cushy bindings because they had shit boots, and so it goes on and on, and now it's an even split for most brands. But the placement of the foam and the shape of the footbeds matter anyways. It's hard to know these things for consumers, mixing and matching won't always work. You do need some kind of dampening at the heel and toeball if you aren't getting pow all day every day.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

drblast said:


> Pro-tip: if you're worried about efficiency during sex you're probably doing it wrong.


Have you actually had sex on a water bed before? It requires considerably more effort than a firm mattress.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

poser said:


> Have you actually had sex on a water bed before? It requires considerably more effort than a firm mattress.


There are various types of water beds and the newer ones dampen the waves much more than the ones from the 80's. But like any system that resonates at a particular frequency it's all about timing.

Also, Burton, Now, Rome, and some Union bindings are pretty shock absorbent, all good in different ways.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

drblast said:


> There are various types of water beds and the newer ones dampen the waves much more than the ones from the 80's. But like any system that resonates at a particular frequency it's all about timing.
> 
> Also, Burton, Now, Rome, and some Union bindings are pretty shock absorbent, all good in different ways.


I reckon a guy named “Dr Blast” would know


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the replies. Seems like the consensus is on Burton, Now and Rome for the most padding. 

I did try a Flux binding a few seasons ago and I specifically remembered that they had little or next to nothing padding for shock absorption although I did LOVE the straps. Some of the best straps on the market, no pressure points at all. Probably gonna have to stay away from flux for the foreseeable future since I need more shock absorption. 

Definitely gonna have to try out some Rome bindings with the D3O tech. I ride in CA so I get 'sierra-cement' type snow and the D3O will definitely help with landings on this kind of snow.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Almost forgot...How about Ride bindings, specifically the Rodeo and LTD...? Anyone have any experience with Rodeo or LTD...? The padding looks thicker than Flux for sure but looks a little lacking compared to Now and Burton.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

On a side note...I have always stayed away from Rome bindings because they look so 'clunky' [for lack of a better word] and heavy. Rome bindings look really stiff and robotic to me, like its a 'vice' for your foot and won't give you any flex or freedom of movement. Should I give Rome bindings a try even though my initial impressions of them are not that good...? Are Rome bindings pretty light and are they pretty even with all of the other binding manufacturers weights...?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Faded_Butters said:


> On a side note...I have always stayed away from Rome bindings because they look so 'clunky' [for lack of a better word] and heavy. Rome bindings look really stiff and robotic to me, like its a 'vice' for your foot and won't give you any flex or freedom of movement. Should I give Rome bindings a try even though my initial impressions of them are not that good...? Are Rome bindings pretty light and are they pretty even with all of the other binding manufacturers weights...?


Binding weight should be the LAST thing you consider. In terms of your kit it's like the difference betewen riding with a water bottle or less most often. Sure if you go MAX light weight (Flux likely) compared to abslute MOST heavy (Probably high end Flows) you MIGHT be talking about a pound. You're not going to have an issue with binding weight.

Rome bindings are easily one of the best on the market, decidedly not clunky, and 100% most customizable. The Targas specifically are made for massive impact absorption. They are my cliff drop binding without question.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> Almost forgot...How about Ride bindings, specifically the Rodeo and LTD...? Anyone have any experience with Rodeo or LTD...? The padding looks thicker than Flux for sure but looks a little lacking compared to Now and Burton.


Ride has great cushioning.
The way I feel it is, thick high-rebound cushioning. So it doesn't feel like a soft bed (like Now, Burton), but also not stiff damp rubber (like Rome and Union). I'd say it's in-between these. Really good because it is damp, but also reboundy.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Speaking of Ride - anyone rode El Hefe? I’ve read some nice feedback about their highback that is stiff but springy if it makes sense.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Faded_Butters said:


> On a side note...I have always stayed away from Rome bindings because they look so 'clunky' [for lack of a better word] and heavy. Rome bindings look really stiff and robotic to me, like its a 'vice' for your foot and won't give you any flex or freedom of movement. Should I give Rome bindings a try even though my initial impressions of them are not that good...? Are Rome bindings pretty light and are they pretty even with all of the other binding manufacturers weights...?


Rome Targas are on the heavier side, but check out my "binding weight" thread on here; the difference is like 200g from the lightest weight binding to the heaviest and that's with large sizes which magnify that difference. Rome Katanas are on the lighter side for bindings with that level of response, DoD's are right in the middle. (Katanas also come in an extra M/L size which means they're slightly smaller than the DoD's and Targas for my US10 boots)

And binding weight is the last thing I even think about when riding; plus if you're going have any weight on the board having it right under your feet is where you want it for dampening vibrations.

I'm not typically a brand-loyalty kind of guy, but I have to say that everything Rome is doing right now with boards and bindings is almost exactly what I want. Every time I ride my Targas they just feel sooooo good.

Previously the best cushioning I've felt in terms of shock absorption without being too soft was the Union T.Rice Pro bindings. There's like three inches of stiffer padding on those, almost like using risers.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

My knees were more sore this year than previously. Same board, pretty much the same conditions and same 35 days out of 50 but I had new bindings and boots which were both stiffer than last years. I've been following this thread with interest and have just spent an hour stomping around and jumping up and down on the hard kitchen floor with every combination of boot, footbed and binding and my conclusion is: *it's the boots.* I needed to do this exercise as my knees are still a little tired 3 weeks later, but then I am getting on in years.

Last years boots: Flow (Nidecker) Hylite with a Sidas insole which has a small gel heel insert. (Size 10 = 1103g)
Last years bindings: K2 Formula (standard) (L = 938g)

This years boots: 32 Focus Boa (Size 10 = 1494g) yes, that's 12oz heavier per boot!
This year bindings: Ride El Hefe (L = 973g)

Also tested: Flow Fuse Fusion bindings (not sure if XL 1038g) 

Bindings cushioning (primarily interested in heel first touchdown). The K2s are a little softer than the Rides with the Flows being somewhat firmer even though there is a lot more boot overhang on the heel.

Boots cushioning: The Flows were a fair bit softer under the heel than the 32s until I slipped a Sidas gel heel pad into them which made a lot of difference and closed the gap significantly. The liner under the heel of the 32s has no give and the Vibram soles are pretty rigid though softer in the centre of the heel. The Flows liner is soft under the heel and the outer heel has some sort of gel core, I think they call it "OC Kush", which makes it quite compressible. The $10 Sidas heel pad might save the day for the 32s.

Other findings.
Binding stiffness: Ride El Hefe, absolutely rigid in all ways, they even minimised fore and aft (lateral) flex on my well worn Flow boots.
K2 Formula, pretty stiff but allowed a little lateral flex, the back of the base lifts a little and the highback will flex back a bit.
Flow Fuse, lots of lateral movement when wearing my Flow Hylites, back of baseplate lifts a bit with knees forwards.

Although the quality of the Flows is probably the best of the three and I've enjoyed using them I think I will sell them. El Hefes are much better quality than the Formulas, they have great ratchets and straps and the highback is solid but fold it down for chairs as I've got a small crack across mine that I will have to reinforce.

The 32 Focus Boas are absolutely rigid as well (even after 30 days), teamed up with the El Hefes I can transfer the slightest leg movement in every direction into the board (Rome Blur). Hopefully I will find the gel heel pad gives just enough extra cushioning to save my knees. By the way, I never jump (intentionally) and 80-90% of stress on the knees is from piste chatter whilst carving.


----------

